# holster for Bersa 380 Thunder



## smlranger

I love my Bersa 380 and want to use it as my carry weapon when I am dressed to conceal it. Looking for recommendations for a holster (prefer leather) that can be worn outside the waistband and can be used on either right or left (I am right handed but prefer to cross draw).


----------



## gschnarr

First here are some that are very good. He makes them and they are very high quality. UBG Holsters. Also, here is one for other holsters. Just click on your Bersa and you can see a variety of holsters. YourGunParts.com / CondorsFlight.com Finally, go to Bersa Chat Forum for more information on your Bersa.


----------



## MoMan

gschnarr said:


> First here are some that are very good. He makes them and they are very high quality. UBG Holsters. Also, here is one for other holsters. Just click on your Bersa and you can see a variety of holsters. YourGunParts.com / CondorsFlight.com Finally, go to Bersa Chat Forum for more information on your Bersa.


I just received my holster from YGP/CondorsFlight.com, it is the Sleeping Dog, and it is perfect. It is like it was made just for the T380. It can be worn either IWB or OWB on a belt. I don't think you would be disappointed with one.

MO:smt1099


----------



## SigP229R

_I use an Uncle Mikes _No.1 and it works well and, can also be used crossdraw by just flipping.


----------



## cluznar

Luckily there are MANY holsters for the Bersa Thunder .380 Take a look at N82Tactical .com they make some nice holsters.


----------

